# Reversing Cameras



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I am interested in buying a reversing camera system - probably with a colour TFT monitor. I have looked at previous posts. There is a reference to E bay as a source and also Vanbitz. I would prefer to buy from a retailer rather than e bay although retail sources on the internet appear to be relatively expensive. I will fit the system purchased myself.

I should be grateful for recommendations or feedback from reversing camera systems members have purchased.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*hm*

:lol: we have a colour reversing camera with SOUND! we got it from van bitz taunton , while they were fitting alarm, and gas alarm and battery master, we are most impressed with the camera (feels a bit queer not having a mirror, so you dont see inside the van-i didnt like this bit to start with but you get used to it, if we had our kids travelling with us i would set up something-to keep my eye on them!!!) as it is we keep our eye on our scooter, you can set them up in different ways, we have kinda up close and back to a car or two, we tried it and liked it, but am aware some peeps have it set for further back, or even have two, either way,we think
ITS BRILL, and i even left him to reverse into our drive (we have a 24'scout) and at the time a veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtight drive, he did it no problem. :queen: we have it mounted where the ordinary mirror was, not on the dash, just in case we get a satnav


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I bought mine from RoadPro Ltd at one of the shows. The one I got was a Mobitronic system for about £400. Had it for a couple of years with no problems. The best one they do is a Camos? which has a 7'' TFT which can be used to run DVD's etc. as well. Bit more money though.

www.roadpro.co.uk

Colin


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi terver,

I am researching this myself at the moment, this might be of interest.

Wire free but you will need to source a monitor but that is no problem, have a look, anybody with comments on this one.

http://www.easylife.co.uk/servlet/E...talogue&command=productdetail&product=MCT0202

Homer


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

I fitted one a few weeks ago.

I was not prepared to pay the prices being asked by the dealers/retailers, so:

5" Colour TFT LCD monitor/TV from Sainsburys - £89.99
Weatherproof bullet camera (B/W) from Maplin - £49.99
Cable, plugs etc - say £10.00

The monitor has horizontal and vertical flip feature.
A colour version of the camera is available for £89.99

Why pay more?

The only mod I had to make was to put a 15R resistor in the camera supply lead to make sure the max. camera voltage was not exceeded. 

The system works well.

Raymond


----------



## 90050 (May 1, 2005)

There's a colour camera for sale in the 'for sale' section of the forum.

You'll have to email the guy as his pm dosn't work


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

I'm having a Pioneer sat nav fitted and I am currently awaiting a price to fit the Pioneer reversing camera that is an optional extra with the unit. I'll let you know how I get on once I get a price. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi try this linkwww.henrys.co.uk they have some good deals
Eddie


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

By far the easiest way to install a reversing camera these days is to use a wireless camera with its own power supply. Slap in a battery, connect the receiver to your TFT monitor, and you're away.

Go for a black and white camera over colour any day - far, far better contrast for showing up the outside when it's dark, so long as you have LEDs in the camera so that it's nightproof!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> stormywhether Posted: Wed Jun 30, 2004 3:10 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I have to agree, it is by far the easiest way, cost can be prohibative though, if your looking for a good system.

The link I put up earlier, anybody with knowledge of cameras care to give advice.

Also Stormy, have you fitted a wirefree system if so any details.

Homer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

After further internet search I have placed an order with www.capitalseating.co.uk for a RV500 system which has a 5.5" TFT monitor and an infra red waterproof colour camera. I was informed it was a new model. With the Vat and delivery the total cost amounts to £300 which appears to the cheapest for this specifiction.
As soon as I have had an opportunity to install it and evaluate its performance I will post a review.


----------

